# Router Bit Shank Rust



## Pop_pop1 (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi Guys
I hadn't been in my shop for some time and when I pulled some of my router bits out of their storage tray I noted a lot of rust on their shanks. I can probably clean the rust off, and hopefully it will not effect the performance of the bits much.
The rust evedently was caused because my bit tray is made of unfinished Birch Plywood. The wood apparently absorbed moisture and caused the bits to rust while being stored.
I would suggest to everyone to either finish their bit tray holes, make the tray out of UHMW or some other kind of non absorbant material, or store their bits somewhere other than in an unfinished tray when not in use.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 6, 2004)

Thanks for the tip. That is somthing that you don't think about untill the time comes to use your bits again. That is a really good thing to keep in mind. Thanks!!


----------



## Dewy (Sep 15, 2004)

This is why sets of router cuters always have plastic inserts to hold the cutters.
Even sets in wooden boxes have plastic inserts. 
It's worth getting some plastic tubing with an inner diameter a little bigger than the cutter shank and drill holes in your plywood to take short lengths of this tubing.


----------

